# IceCap Gyre Interface Module



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

Hey 

Has anyone here used the IceCap Gyre interface module to connect the Maxspect Gyre to their Apex? Apparently you need another cable to allow the Grye to run in reverse mode.. 

Looks interesting..any thoughts?

thanks for looking


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

ruckuss said:


> Hey
> 
> Has anyone here used the IceCap Gyre interface module to connect the Maxspect Gyre to their Apex? Apparently you need another cable to allow the Grye to run in reverse mode..
> 
> ...


just ordered one from J&L - still not delivered will let you know.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

LOts of discussion on this thread including programming examples:
http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2418285&page=81

Personally I think almost an extra $300+ is just too much to swallow for "full" control of my 2 Gyres. You need an Icecap for each plus the cables.... I really don;t think it's worth it for me right now... if money was not an issue I would like to go that way but my corals seem to like the flow the Gyres put out as is for now.

Also I would need another VDM module for my Apex so that's another $125


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

the interface came out at 156 (CAD) and another 16 for the extra cable if you want to run alternating gyre mode.

I never liked the fact that I couldn't ramp down the gyre at night to give everyone (fish and corals) a breather from the flow. Also this has a feature to switch to a battery at 30% flow if the main power goes out.

Don't need a vdm if you have a full neptune apex.


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

noy said:


> just ordered one from J&L - still not delivered will let you know.


Let us know how it goes.. did you get that cable also to allow reverse?


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

ruckuss said:


> Let us know how it goes.. did you get that cable also to allow reverse?


yes, got it today. kinda of rip they don't include the reverse gyre cable with the standard interface - like as if anyone is going to not use alt.


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

noy said:


> yes, got it today. kinda of rip they don't include the reverse gyre cable with the standard interface - like as if anyone is going to not use alt.


yea, I think its an extra $17 for the cable. let us know what you think when you get it up and running...


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

Had a bit of a setback. I took my gyre out and noticed all the wires were frayed. This apparently is a common problem with the 1st gen of gyres.

Dan (Canada Coral) and Jason (Distribupet) both helped out and i got a replacement motor in no time - completely hassle free at no cost.

So big shout out to Dan (i didn't even have a receipt) and Jason.

Actually I would recommend taking your gyre out and inspecting the wires to make sure you don't have this problem - its not easily seen if your gyre is in normal operation.


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

Anyways got it all connected and followed the example from coralvue for alternating gyre (they have a sample video with all the programming right in it on youtube).

The sample uses a day and a night profile with a 30 second switch over on the day profile. So how it works is that one side would be in forwards and the other would be in reverse. You can set whatever intensity on it you want and can ramp to different profiles with different intensity setups. Just going to keep it simple for now but everything worked out of the box!

The way it interfaces with Apex is that one channel is intensity and the other is direction.


----------

